# New Year's Resolutions! What are yours?



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I know some people do not like the 'New Year Resolutions' because you get a flood of people who are suddenly adopting new goals who will never carry them out or will attempt to try to reach their goals and give up in a bout a week. I think they're great...plus in a lot of ways we're dominated by time and the calender. A new year seems like a "fresh" start, throw away the past mistakes and you get a positive mindset. At least that is how I feel. 

Okay, onto my goals:

-Finish college and get my M.S.
-Advance my career (no more student jobs unless the pay is decent)
-Date a girl long-term (3 months or more)
-Be a better friend
-Make an effort to be more social.
-Read more!
-Eat healthier
-Go to the doctor 
-Clean up after yourself (a big one for me, I'm a pig)
-Squat 500 pounds (1RM)
-2 hand dunk on a legit 10 foot basketball goal 
-Practice 360 dunk
-Play lots of basketball, improve handles
-Film stuff a lot more
-Soak up the little things in life 
-Have fun and enjoy the now
-Love everyone! (no, no, not realistic)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To make 2009 one of the best, if not the best, years of my life. I know this is kind of vague. 

Some specific things
1. Lose weight(already started)
2. Graduate from my community college. I'm going onto a university next.
3. Find a girlfriend
4. Go kayaking more often
5. Go metal detecting/magnet fishing more often
6. Go on more adventures
7. See about joining toast masters
8. Finish a book I'm writing
9. Improve my grammar skills


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I need to improve my grammar skills as well. Nice goals fox.


----------



## gloria57 (Dec 17, 2008)

*New Year Thought Process*

This New Year my greatest resolution is to change my thought process, I know that it all begins with a thought; positive thoughts are for me in 2009. Once I feel on target with regular positive thoughts; I will be able to grow positively in my deeds and actions.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

Same as last year 
1. Get a girlfriend
2. Get more friends
3. Improve Social Skills (Ive made a little progress)
4. Get Dreads


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*To accept myself as a good person TODAY - January 1, 2009. 
SA is TEMPORARY.
Be kind to myself, and not beat myself up for every little thing.
To continue running - 9 years strong as of March 27.
Paxil decrease.
New doctor due to my current one leaving. More focus on SA.
*New friends
*Go on my first date EVER in 2009. Have a girlfriend.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

-Gain 30 pounds of muscle
-Grow out my hair for once
-go to actual haircutter
-Make friends and acquaintances
-Have some female interaction
-Bring my GPA up to a 3.5
-Be nicer
-Be more social
-Get depressed less
-Improve my style and clothing
-Live life


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

I want to change my life completely and utterly. I want to move out, I want to study abroad, I want to become an outgoing and exciting person who does spontaneous and adventurous things. 

That probably won't happen. :no

Real list:
1. Start going to the gym again.
2. Get a real job. 
3. Make friends. Go out with these friends on a regular basis. 
4. Get even better grades in the upcoming winter semester and again in Fall '09 than I did in the recent Fall 08 semester. Start participating in class.
5. Find a new hobby.


----------



## Sukipei (Jun 15, 2008)

My goals are:

-Find a girlfriend (not any, but one that I like obviously)
-Talk to the girl I like (related with the last one)
-Improve my social skills
-Make new friends
-Pass the course
-Do something new that now I think I'm not good enough to do
-Talk more.
-Don't get too nervous in social interactions


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

1) Get a girlfriend
Why: so I have someone to have fun with all the time
How: start talking alot with girls, beginning with webcam, then mic then webcam+mic, then real life 

2) Start loving to interact with people
Why: cause it can be fun, and i like fun
How: start talking alot with people, beginning with webcam, then mic then webcam+mic, then real life

3) Have body fat of 10%
Why: Cause I wanna be super hot
How: excersize+nutrition, and focusing on being fit while doing both

4) Keep my Job
Why: cause i make some sweet cash
How: do it good, be grateful for it, stop focusing on people with better jobs

5) Floss everyday
Why: too maintain my super sexy teeth and health
How: make it a habit


For all
When: Immediately!!!!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

-get a BOYFRIEND .. i'm dying for someone to love me besides my parents
-get a 4.0 gpa
-get better by CBT sessions
-get rid of SA
-get good on my SATs that i will take at the end of the year so basically i have to practice a lot
-train my brain to not think of SA so much
-not gain weight.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

1. Lose weight
2. Eat healthier
3. Go back to school
4. Be more social
5. Be more positive
6. Start going to church
7. Read more
8. A boyfriend would be nice too 
9. Post more often in forums


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Get working on all those other goals I've been putting off this past year.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

change my eating habits


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I enjoy being around creative people, such as musicians/artists/performers; I strive to land uplifting, meaningful work with like-minded persons. This is ongoing and I've had varying degrees of success, at times frustrated with bouts of anxiety and sadness...yet there is always hope that I will persevere to continue this journey with some fun and joy along the way  

merry new year! :boogie


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

nightwalker said:


> -get a BOYFRIEND .. i'm dying for someone to love me besides my parents


I think some of my friends do love me in their own ways, but I know the feeling, I'm dying for somebody of the opposite sex to love me...or maybe I just want validation and to love myself in a truly healthy way.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Good goals peeps, yeah I think I want to learn to play guitar or some musical instrument...but I think that will take years.


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2008)

mine are
-go back to school
-finish reading the bible
-try a different physical activity every week

and AJ (and anyone else) I would reccommend the Reach Access flosser.. I never used to floss my teeth 'cause I hated doing the back ones, but ever since I got one of those, I've been flossing every day.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to be a better friend/family member regardless of my anxiety issues. 
I want try to learn how to relax a little more and actually calm down from time to time. 

Other then that I don't have a lot of expectations for this year. I predict a difficult year for many, personally as well as globally.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1. Eat healthier.
2. Lose weight.
3. Drink more water.
4. Take more photos.
5. Stop SI.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

~grow more spiritually.
~read the whole bible in a year.
~move into a house by october ::crosses fingers::.
~get my career started even if it means just getting my g.e.d by the end of the year.
~keep excersizing and eating as healthy as possible.
~forgive those who hurt me.
~become a better person.
~buy a car if the rest doesent put too much on my plate


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

These are all good, how many of waste too much time online? I burn like 3 hours/day doing nothing...and damn I'm getting tired of it. I think I should really limit myself to 30 minutes a day to online activities. Text messaging, TV, and the internet are big "time" wasters for me. I gotta put a stop to this!


----------



## dmjb69 (Oct 10, 2008)

My resolution:

1. Exercise and get cut up
2. Finish growing my hair
3. Do very good in school.
4. Get a girlfriend...Finally
5. Go to toastmasters.
6. Save money
7. Minimize smoking marijuana.
8. Stop my addiction to the internet.


----------

